# Assassin's Creed: Der Trailer ist da - so sieht der Film aus



## Launethil (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Der Trailer ist da - so sieht der Film aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: Der Trailer ist da - so sieht der Film aus


----------



## Phase77 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich finde den Trailer sehr schick. Mag aber auch AC und Faßbender


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2016)

Seit der "Resident Evil"-Gurke hab ich mir keine weitere Videospiel-Adaption mehr im Kino (!) angesehen... Aber das hier animiert mich doch glatt wieder (Vor-Premieren)-Tickets zu buchen.


----------



## nigra (12. Mai 2016)

Hm, als AC-Fan bin ich zumindest von dem Trailer enttäuscht. Sieht aus, als wurde hier mehr Wert auf Action und Stunts gelegt, als auf die Story. Ich möchte keinen coolen Parkour-Film sehen, sondern eine Handlung mit der Tiefe von Ezios Triologie. Scheint aber der gleiche Videospiel-Einheitsbrei, wie Hitman, RE und wahrscheinlich auch Warcraft zu werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Hm, als AC-Fan bin ich zumindest von dem Trailer enttäuscht. Sieht aus, als wurde hier mehr Wert auf Action und Stunts gelegt, als auf die Story. Ich möchte keinen coolen Parkour-Film sehen, sondern eine Handlung mit der Tiefe von Ezios Triologie. Scheint aber der gleiche Videospiel-Einheitsbrei, wie Hitman, RE und wahrscheinlich auch Warcraft zu werden.


Die Story muss sich natürlich noch beweisen. Ist ja erst der Premieren-Trailer, denke nachfolgende Trailer werden da mehr verraten.


----------



## nigra (12. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Story muss sich natürlich noch beweisen. Ist ja erst der Premieren-Trailer, denke nachfolgende Trailer werden da mehr verraten.



Jup, daher bezieht sich meine erste Einschätzung auch nur auf den Trailer. Meine Erwartungen sind aber ein gutes Stück zurückgegangen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2016)

sieht wirklich recht ansprechend aus.
gibt sicher noch ein downgrade.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Mai 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Hm, als AC-Fan bin ich zumindest von dem Trailer enttäuscht. Sieht aus, als wurde hier mehr Wert auf Action und Stunts gelegt, als auf die Story. Ich möchte keinen coolen Parkour-Film sehen, sondern eine Handlung mit der Tiefe von Ezios Triologie. Scheint aber der gleiche Videospiel-Einheitsbrei, wie Hitman, RE und wahrscheinlich auch Warcraft zu werden.


Du kannst deine Erwartungen auf jedes Produkt zurück stecken. Trailer sind nunmal auf Action und großes Tam Tam getrimmt.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Gerade weil in den Trailern meist der größte Teil der Action gezeigt wird erwarte ich viel Storycontent. Daher abwarten. Das erlaubt noch keine globale Aussage zur Qualität. Aber ich habe Hoffnung.


----------



## christyan (12. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte bei dem Trailer Gänsehaut - bisher alles richtig gemacht... Die Vintage Montur sieht klasse aus! Nicht so schnieke wie in den Games


----------



## Fireball8 (12. Mai 2016)

Sieht tatsächlich gar nicht schlecht aus. Bin sehr gespannt, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Mit Fassbender haben sie ja jedenfalls 'nen guten Fang gemacht...tausend Mal besser als Tilli bei Far Cry


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Mit Fassbender haben sie ja jedenfalls 'nen guten Fang gemacht...tausend Mal besser als Tilli bei Far Cry



Das ist ja auch keine große Herausforderung....


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Hm, als AC-Fan bin ich zumindest von dem Trailer enttäuscht. Sieht aus, als wurde hier mehr Wert auf Action und Stunts gelegt, als auf die Story. Ich möchte keinen coolen Parkour-Film sehen, sondern eine Handlung mit der Tiefe von Ezios Triologie. Scheint aber der gleiche Videospiel-Einheitsbrei, wie Hitman, RE und wahrscheinlich auch Warcraft zu werden.



ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass der trailer erstaunlich wenig action enthält.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (12. Mai 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Hm, als AC-Fan bin ich zumindest von dem Trailer enttäuscht. Sieht aus, als wurde hier mehr Wert auf Action und Stunts gelegt, als auf die Story. Ich möchte keinen coolen Parkour-Film sehen, sondern eine Handlung mit der Tiefe von Ezios Triologie. Scheint aber der gleiche Videospiel-Einheitsbrei, wie Hitman, RE und wahrscheinlich auch Warcraft zu werden.



Als AC-Fan bin ich gerade wegen der Stunts und der Kampfszenen sichtlich begeistert. Habe regelrecht Gänsehaut bekommen, weil sie es wirklich sehr gut eingefangen haben, über die Dächer der Stadt zu rennen, mithilfe von Parkour Hindernisse zu überwinden und dann in fließenden Bewegungen im Kampf unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Mai 2016)

Bin alles andere als ein AC-Fan, aber der Trailer gefällt mir. 
Filme mit Fassbender haben mich bisher selten entäuscht, dass er hier auch noch eine Producer-Rolle hat ist auch kein schlechtes Zeichen. Der Regisseur hat mit Macbeth auch schon gezeigt, dass er was drauf hat. 
Und der restliche Cast liest sich auch sehr gut. Das alles plus das Material im Trailer lassen mich im Moment vorsichtig optimistisch sein 
Lediglich die Musik im Trailer empfinde ich als leicht unpassend.


----------



## Maiernator (12. Mai 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bin alles andere als ein AC-Fan, aber der Trailer gefällt mir.
> Filme mit Fassbender haben mich bisher selten entäuscht, dass er hier auch noch eine Producer-Rolle hat ist auch kein schlechtes Zeichen. Der Regisseur hat mit Macbeth auch schon gezeigt, dass er was drauf hat.
> Und der restliche Cast liest sich auch sehr gut. Das alles plus das Material im Trailer lassen mich im Moment vorsichtig optimistisch sein
> Lediglich die Musik im Trailer empfinde ich als leicht unpassend.


Ja dacht ich mir auch, Hip Hop passt eher weniger zu dem Setting. Hätte ja gehofft das sie woodkid mit an Board holen für den Sound


----------



## golani79 (12. Mai 2016)

Hm .. sieht nicht so schlecht aus - wobei einige Shots aussehen, wie Zwischensequenzen aus nem Spiel ..


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Mai 2016)

Der fällt am Schluss aber nicht wirklich in einen Heuhaufen, oder?  Das fand ich schon immer unrealistisch.


----------



## bltpgermany (12. Mai 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Hm, als AC-Fan bin ich zumindest von dem Trailer enttäuscht. Sieht aus, als wurde hier mehr Wert auf Action und Stunts gelegt, als auf die Story. Ich möchte keinen coolen Parkour-Film sehen, sondern eine Handlung mit der Tiefe von Ezios Triologie. Scheint aber der gleiche Videospiel-Einheitsbrei, wie Hitman, RE und wahrscheinlich auch Warcraft zu werden.



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Bin auch immer ein FAN der Gegenwart gewesen. Ich hatte gehofft, das der Film eine Brücke bilden würde, zu der Desmond / Ezio Trilogie, hin zu einer neuen Gegenwarts Story jetzt mit Juno und evtl. Galina. Aber abgesehen von Abstergo und Michael Fassbender sieht man nur Parkour / gehacke Einheitsbrei.

Wennd der Trailer mal gezeigt hätte, dass Fassbender von einer Frau oder so befreit wird... Ubisoft, ihr hättet mein Geld gehabt, aber so... ne.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

@Louis: Seit wann will AC realistisch sein ? Es ist doch quasi nur wie in einer Matrix wo andere Gesetze gelten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Louis: Seit wann will AC realistisch sein ? Es ist doch quasi nur wie in einer Matrix wo andere Gesetze gelten.



Ist es nicht eher so, dass der Animus die Realität ziemlich genau abbildet? Die Matrix war ja nur ein manipulierbares Programm, im Animus war der Mensch aber doch trotzdem innerhalb der Vergangenheit in der er ist an die dort gegeben Gesetzte gebunden oder? Sprich man konnte nicht einfach plötzlich fliegen wie in der Matrix 
Das mit dem Heuhaufen hat mir deswegen nämlich auch immer ein Lächeln ins gesicht gezaubert, gerade wenn man von einem 200 Meter hohen Kirchturm runterspringt


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Heuhaufen gehören aber zu AC wie der Käfer zu VW. Klar ist das unrealistisch. Aber eben auch das Markenzeichen. Genauso unrealistisch ist es, in Assassinenmontur durch das viktorianische London zu laufen oder gegen 20 Leute problemlos im Kampf zu bestehen (gut da hat man ja seit AC Unity dazugelernt).

Als ansatzweise realistisch sehe ich in AC nur das historische Umfeld/die Atmosphäre. Nicht die implementierten Assassinen und Templer.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (12. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sieht wirklich recht ansprechend aus.
> gibt sicher noch ein downgrade.



Gut, das war witzig


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Mai 2016)

Klar, ein gewisser Grad an "Unrealismus" ist ja auch völlig ok. Gibt nur gewisse Sachen, die über die Stränge schlagen können, selbst in Fiktion. 
Man wird ja sehen wie es im Film dargestellt ist, dazugehören tun Heuhaufen als Markenzeichen natürlich schon, das stimmt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht hüppt er ja auch in einen kleinen See oder sowas. Oder genau in einen Brunnenschacht. *Das* wäre cool^^


----------



## Kinorenegade (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Verfilmung vom Goat-Simulator oder I am Bread


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Das sind mal Vergleiche. Aber NFS hat man ja auch verfilmt. Und Gran Turismo wäre auch kein Hindernis. Von daher geht wohl theoretisch alles zu verfilmen. Wie sinnvoll sei mal dahingestellt.  Und es gibt ja auch Bernd, das Brot und Spongebob. Von daher.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Oder genau in einen Brunnenschacht.


Wer hat hier nochmal von Heuhaufen und unrealistisch gesprochen?


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Und aus 200 m Höhe ist Wasser von der Wirkung her auch nicht weicher als Beton.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Mai 2016)

Schöne Bilder aber die Musik passt imo mal so gar nicht...


----------



## fsm (13. Mai 2016)

Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb:

Hab noch nie vorher was von Kanye West gehört, kannte immer nur den Namen.

Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich nichts verpasst habe. Warum kommt so was in diesen Film? Hoffentlich nur ein Deal, dem sie nicht aus dem Weg gehen konnten, und am Ende läuft das Lied dann nur im Abspann oder so.. :/

Was den Inhalt angeht: Nein, auch als Spieler fast aller Teile bin ich nicht enttäuscht


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seit der "Resident Evil"-Gurke hab ich mir keine weitere Videospiel-Adaption mehr im Kino (!) angesehen... Aber das hier animiert mich doch glatt wieder (Vor-Premieren)-Tickets zu buchen.



gab schon gute, z.B. Prince of Persia


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gab schon gute, z.B. Prince of Persia


Stimmt, dieser war zuletzt die einzig Brauchbare. Hab den Kino-Besuch aber seinerzeit gemieden weil ich keine Hoffnung darin hatte. Als ich den Film dann daheim das allererste Mal sah war ich angenehm überrascht. 
Aber der ganze andere Käse wie "Silent Hill", "Max Payne", "Hitman" etc... Konnte man alle vergessen.


----------



## Amelius01 (13. Mai 2016)

Der Trailer an sich sieht gut aus! Keine Frage!
Ich finde es auch gut, dass man kein Assassin's Creed Film direkt verfilmt, sondern ein Film der nebenbei im Universum läuft!
Über den Trailer lässt sich streiten, wobei ich mir etwas passenderes gewünscht hätte.

Hier ein Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDxJYNBF2N4

Ist jetzt nicht perferkt... Und man hätte an den Übergängen noch etwas arbeiten können, aber so in etwa hätte ich es doch gerne gehabt!


----------

